# Capacity of signatory



## billy-bob (18 Oct 2008)

Just filling out my tax form and I notice there's a box on page 1 that asks for a signature, a date and 'capacity of signatory'.  I signed and dated it myself, what is my 'capacity'?


----------



## papervalue (18 Oct 2008)

Capacity if you signing yourself- Put word self in box


----------



## billy-bob (18 Oct 2008)

tks, papervalue


----------

